# Vancouver Folk Punk



## JimmyLocal (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey guys! heres a link to my EP, you can download it for free. Take a listen maybe. Much appreciated
Cheers


----------



## JimmyLocal (Apr 3, 2015)

www.jimmylocal.bandcamp.com


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing man, good stuff fosho! And welcome to StP.


----------



## Maxx Power (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing man! Find what you love and be the best you can be at it! 

As for the music, it's too angsty for my blood. I no longer stay up drinking and chain smoking with friends but find me 3 years ago and I would be right on track with what you're singing about. Also, I feel like you're holding back on your vocals and guitar, as if you have more to give but don't. When I hear this type of music I want to feel the emotions. But thats just me ya know?

Keep playing, fuck what people say about your music :


----------



## JimmyLocal (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys! much appreciated


----------

